# Liberal, Conservative, or ******* Quiz



## WapitiTalk1 (Jan 20, 2011)

Well, which one are you? An oldie but a goodie. :wink:

Question: How can you tell if somebody is a Liberal, a Conservative or a *******? 

Answer: Pose the following question: 

Suppose you're walking down a deserted street with your wife/husband and two small children. Suddenly, a man with a huge knife comes around the corner, locks eyes with you, screams obscenities, raises the knife, and charges. You are carrying a Glock 9 mm, and you are an expert shot. You have mere seconds before he reaches you and your family. 

What would you do? 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Liberal Answer: 

Well, that's not enough information to answer the question! 

Does the man look poor or oppressed? Have I ever done anything to him that would inspire him to attack? 

Could we run away? 

What does my wife/husband think? 

What about the kids? 

Could I possibly swing the gun like a club and knock the knife out of his hand? What does the law say about this situation? 

Does the Glock have appropriate safety built into it? 

Why am I carrying a loaded gun anyway, and what kind of message does this send to society and to my children? 

Is it possible he'd be happy with just killing me? 

Does he definitely want to kill me, or would he be content just to wound me? 

If I were to grab his knees and hold on, could my family get away while he was stabbing me? 

Should I call 9-1-1? 

Why is this street so deserted? 

We need to raise taxes, have a "paint and weed day" and make this a happier, healthier street that would discourage such behavior. 

This is all so confusing! ! I need to debate this with some friends for few days and try to come to a consensus. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Conservative's Answer: 

BANG! 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

*******'s Answer: 

BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! click. (sounds of reloading). 

BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! click 

Daughter: "Nice grouping, Daddy! Were those the Winchester Silver Tips, or the Remington hollow-points?


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

Funny:teeth: But, that's pretty much the liberal solution.
Dont cure the desease....just slap a band-aide on it. All common sense goes out the window. But, if that situation happened to a wealthy liberal [like Rsie O'donnel], they wouldn't have to worry because their body gaurds would be _packing._
They are just against the *common folks *carrying firearms.


----------

